# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  اخر تجهيزات استاد الخرطوم بالصور

## سارق الفرح

*ملف مرفق 394
*

----------


## مرهف

*
مشكور سارق الفرح
...

*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكور يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تم تغيير لون السور حفاظا على معنويات الجلافيط 


اللهم اكفنا اعين الحاسدين 

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

تم تغيير لون السور حفاظا على معنويات الجلافيط 


اللهم اكفنا اعين الحاسدين 




تلقاهم اتبرعوا بالبوهية :cwm24:
مو جلافيط وكدة:Swaffff:
...

*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

تلقاهم اتبرعوا بالبوهية :cwm24:

مو جلافيط وكدة:Swaffff:
...



 

سلامات حبيبنا مرهف 

حق البوهيه عدمانينو
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*rwaaعديل
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*ما فيش احلى من كده مجهود
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*الي الامام.......
                        	*

----------


## سيطره

*تسلم يا حبوب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليه استاد الخرطوم انضم للمفخرة 
تحفة جديدة عقبال الفي بالي
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماشاء الله عليه استاد الخرطوم انضم للمفخرة 
تحفة جديدة عقبال الفي بالي



مين اللى فى بالك ده ؟؟
مشكور يا ليل الفرح !!
بصمات الزعيم فى كل مكان فى السودان
*

----------


## midris3

*وين المقصورة 
ما تقولي لي الحدايد دي ياهي 



هاهاها مش قالو افتتاحو الليلة
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*مشكور علي مجهودك

ونتعشم في المزيد (المدينة الرياضية ) العمرها 22 عام ولسه مادخلت المدرسة
*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله ... روعة والله ... ومشكور يا قلب ...

*

----------


## العكادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

تم تغيير لون السور حفاظا على معنويات الجلافيط 


اللهم اكفنا اعين الحاسدين 





ونحن البيراعي شعورنا منو كان على الأقل يرشوه بلون فضي محايد أو بني ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن عارفين لون السور حيتغيرعشان كده احتفظنا بالصور القديمة 
*

----------


## محمد شمو

*الرد كاسل شوف الجمال والمقدرة استاد جميل لسودانا عزة ومفخرة شمالو حيطة مكسرة استاد قديم والله فعلا مقبرة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مشكور لهذه المتابعة 
شيخ الاستادات 
كدي ولبلاش
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*شكرا على المجهود الكبير في عكس الصورة في الاستاد. 
بس كنت اتمنى ان يتم اجلاس كل الجمهور . ما ارخص البلاستك اليومين ديل . 
*

----------

